# cpt code 29826



## lindafay1123 (Dec 27, 2012)

May 2011 the doctor did three procedures cpt codes 29824, 29825, and 29826 the patient has NC Medicaid.  the cpt code 29824 and 29825 where paid the 29826 got denied as a code from this group has already been paid on this dos.  We have billed at different times with modifiers 59 and 51 and get the same denial, any suggests.


----------

